# gemini rta - replacement glass



## Flava (15/5/16)

Hi, does anyone have stock of this? 
Alternatively which other replacement glass would work on this tank?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MillerVape (8/12/16)

Flava said:


> Hi, does anyone have stock of this?
> Alternatively which other replacement glass would work on this tank?


I have also been looking all over for this glass, maybe one of the stores are willing to place stock order as clients are soon going to need this item


----------

